# scary spam mail



## Silent Knight (5 April 2013)

Or at least i hope this is spam mail! 

Has anyone else got a dodgy email like this recently?


Read this letter very carefully, and fail to ask how I got your Contact because I do not want to reveal my identity, and this could be The last one you read from me if you fail to co-operate.I run a Cathel we have been paid to assassinate you. I have every reason to carry out my mission cause i have been paid for it but I decided to give you a chance and your life and that of your family from the endless pain.

 I was paid 2000Usd to kill you.But the allegation brought to me was not enough reason for me to just kill a person like you and make your family suffer a very big lost .i also have your picture with me .I will give you AFTER GUIDELINES ON WHAT TO DO NEXT, to avoid this and save your SELF and your family. For Your Own Good, must keep to your self BECAUSE YOU DO NOT KNOW WHO IS AGAINST YOU,I want you to keep this as a secret until i forward you the video tape of the people that wants you assassinated so that you can nail them down after while am gone..

 if you want me to help you just reply back and if you dont reply back, you should be expecting me in your house any moment. dont forget all my eyes are on you.


----------



## Luci07 (5 April 2013)

Report it to the police. Utter nonsense and bullying. Also, do not reply either as the way that spammers work is to fire out lots of emails to addresses they think exist. By not replying, your name will eventually come off the list. I have stopped getting all the bank ones now!

BTW - presume this is the exact wording? in which case, with that particular spelling, punctuation etc would suggest someone who is illiterate and has no idea of where you live!


----------



## GinaB (5 April 2013)

Delete and ignore.


----------



## Mrs B (5 April 2013)

What Luci07 said. Report, delete, ignore.


----------



## giddyupalfie (5 April 2013)

Report it to the police OP. They should be able to track the IP address to the original computer that sent the mail.


----------



## Tuffles 23 (5 April 2013)

cloe1993 said:



			Report it to the police OP. They should be able to track the IP address to the original computer that sent the mail.
		
Click to expand...

This ^


----------



## JackAT (5 April 2013)

I know someone who got the exact same message today. I agree with what others have said. Report it.


----------



## cally6008 (6 April 2013)

It is a known scam, delete and ignore it

http://www.snopes.com/crime/fraud/hitman.asp


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (6 April 2013)

That's an awful thing to use as a scam


----------

